# intro and country choice



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all
I just joined tonight.
I am 47 and have 2 failed IVF with my own eggs in England 10 yrs ago. I am now hoping to start IVF with egg donation.
I tried to live my life childless, but it just didn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am here because I need to research Europe, for an IVF program with doner eggs, and have not decided on which country yet. Price obviously plays a big part, but waiting list for doners, is also very important (b/c of my age) and professionality also figure!!!

I have exhausted surrogate, and adoption, before I came to the above decision. I have a difficult life arrangement, as I am English, living in France, but my husband still kinda lives in England for work!!

I am excited for the journey I am about to make, but have the pressure of making sensible and informed decisions for the budget myself and my husband have allowed ourselves for this journey!
I am so happy to find this site, and feel confident I shall find all the info I need here!!

Kind regards, Nikki


----------



## jubilee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello all

I'm also new to posting although I have looked a few times at various pages.

I've had 2 IVF with my eggs, one this summer with donor - which got to 6 1/2 weeks.

I'm looking at treatment abroad too but possibly with donor embryos, certainly with donor eggs. Spain or Czec perhaps?

I just had twin miscarriage this month and so I'm pretty down with it all and not very chatty yet but thought I'd just try joining in.

Good wishes to all
Jubilee


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Nikki and Jubilee,

I hope you have posted on the other threads and been welcomed there 
Sorry to hear of your awful news, Jubilee, big   coming your way.

I am on my 2WW after treatment at Reprofit, and have some reservations, but two very active threads are Reprofit (Czech) and Serum (Greece) if you want more info. We chose Reprofit because of the positive reports and booked a year ago when the wait for DE was only 6 months, but it is now a year...Serum seems popular, again I was looking into that earlier in the year but went with Reprofit (less expensive), however Penny sounds lovely too. And there are any number of clinics on the board, it means doing a lot of reading to get a feel for them.

Spainish clinics are more expensive than Eastern Europe, but flight connections need to be considered.

Good luck with your journey,  to you both! If you want more info then I'd be happy to share.

Springs


----------



## jubilee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Springs,

thanks for your reply and comiserations - it all does help as it seems like miscarriage is taboo and you get quite isolated - especially when all the treatment is already so exhausting.

I have had a look at the boards and have signed up at Reprofit. Its just taking a plunge and trusting what everyone else says really. First email said no waiting list for donor embryos. Now I've filled out the forms and have to wait till they match me with an embryo - or 2 or however many! What were your reservations about them?

I hope its not like the UK clinic where I was going and they said yes of course really short wait (2 or 3 months) for donor eggs - when it came to it in reality it has been at least 8 months and no sign. 

I decided to be brave and just go for it with CZ. Partly coz of the availability and partly coz of the cost which would allow me more tries. It looks like Ryan air go really cheap to Brno sometimes.

I hope all your stuff is going well. I'm just getting to know these boards - seems a bit like a maze.

all  

xxJubilee


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Jubilee,

unfortunately the miscarriage is awful but on the positive side it does mean you CAN get pregnant...not that I have managed since my miscarriage then ectopic 

Reprofit were fine but I think they are a victim of their own sucess and just too busy. I felt a bit like being on a treadmill and if you didn't quite fit the expectations, then bad luck. My lining was very thin and Stepan said he wouldn't have transferred, but unfortunately I missed his email and saw Marcel who I felt didn't really listen. Also I was charged extra for freezing, and when I queried this they just say it is extra, even though we have emails confirming all is included in the initial quote... 

Obviously I am not expecting this to work so probably a little biased against them! But we do have 4 frosties so will be planning a FET once I know for sure. I am also looking into the Ukraine and Latvia now, as they seem to be the same price but much shorter wait. Ukraine (Intersono) is linked with a big clinic in Ireland, but it is twice as expensive if you go through them!  So am contacting them direct 

Of course, I hope not to need them  if my FETs work.

I agree this website is huge, I am still coming accross threads I didn't know existed! Plus I find it too easy to spend hours on here and as I log on at work (usually in my lunch or after hours) I can't do that too often!!

Where did you have your treatment in the UK? I liked my clinic (Wessex) most of the time, and they improved with time, but we had problems with them as well, so nowhere is perfect.
I think Stepan is quite quick with donor embryos, there are a few people on the main thread having that. Otherwise, single girls have a thread for double donation as well, or try the search function.
There is also a thread for miscarriage, I think under peer support but not positive on that.

Wishing you luck on your next journey...  

Springs


----------



## jubilee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Springs

The clinic I was at was SEFC in Tunbridge Wells. They were generally really good, I just didn't get lucky! Then the egg waiting list seemed too long, plus when you consider that most UK eggs are going to be older, then the odds are down.

How thick/thin was your lining? mine for the successful transfer was 8.2 mm but the consultant said he had managed a pregnancy with 4 point something with someone who just couldn't get a thicker lining. 

So far Reprofit have been mega speedy in replies to email so I'm happy with them. Still its good to know that they are a bit of a production line so I won't hold hopes too high for when I hopefully do go. Stepan has said I should have news on possible embryos bu next week so I'm all hopeful again. It does get crazy - all hopeful, then disappointed.

Well I hope yours has worked, who knows.

xx
Jubilee


----------

